# Hook up



## FunLovingCriminal (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi 

Moved to Dubai Marina a couple of weeks back so I'm pretty new here and interested in getting to know others around the marina area.

Looking for people to play a little tennis with or to explore the city with. Drop me a line if interested...

Cyrus


----------



## PaulUK (Dec 6, 2008)

*Tennis*



FunLovingCriminal said:


> Hi
> 
> Moved to Dubai Marina a couple of weeks back so I'm pretty new here and interested in getting to know others around the marina area.
> 
> ...


Hi Cyrus
I'll give you a game of tennis. What level are you?
Paul


----------



## FunLovingCriminal (Mar 23, 2009)

PaulUK said:


> Hi Cyrus
> I'll give you a game of tennis. What level are you?
> Paul


Hi Paul,

Not advanced at all, I play occasionally. Do you live in the Marina? I think I've seen a couple of courts around here!


----------



## PaulUK (Dec 6, 2008)

FunLovingCriminal said:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> Not advanced at all, I play occasionally. Do you live in the Marina? I think I've seen a couple of courts around here!


Not far from marina, that's where we normally play? When are you free?


----------



## FunLovingCriminal (Mar 23, 2009)

What about end of next weekend, I got to go on a trip outside uae tomorrow


----------

